# 24-inch iMac: you can replace the video card!



## MACinist (Nov 17, 2003)

Apparently, the 24-inch iMac uses Mobile PCI Express Module (MXM). Which means the video card can be upgraded/replaced.


----------



## Strimkind (Mar 31, 2005)

but only with nvidia cards


----------



## MACinist (Nov 17, 2003)

Yes. But with AMD buying ATI and Intel's immediate closure of supporting ATI cards in it future chipsets after the current series, nVidia is the only choice anyways.


----------



## Trevor... (Feb 21, 2003)

Intel is only dropping ATI intergrated chipsets from their OEM boards, you will still be able to use ATI video cards in standard Intel machines.


----------



## Heart (Jan 16, 2001)

MACinist said:


> Which means the video card can be upgraded/replaced.


Do you have a link to support this statement?
Just because its a mobile graphics module doesn't mean its replaceable.

This would be great news but would be a first in an iMac. (upgradable graphics card.)


----------



## Kosh (May 27, 2002)

I have to agree with Heart, this doesn't mean users will be able to upgrade the graphics, this may just mean it's easier for the OEM to change graphics card. ATI did a similar thing with their Flex-fit technology for the Radeon 9600/9700/9800 which were used in the Powerbook and the user couldn't upgrade those. 



> The upcoming Radeons also use Flexfit, a new packaging design that allows notebook makers to use the same motherboard with different graphics processors. The design is a cost-saver for notebook makers and should ultimately allow laptop owners to upgrade graphics cards, a first in mobile computing, said Vora.


----------



## mycatsnameis (Mar 3, 2000)

Heart said:


> Do you have a link to support this statement?
> Just because its a mobile graphics module doesn't mean its replaceable.
> 
> This would be great news but would be a first in an iMac. (upgradable graphics card.)


Sigh, no accounting for lazy posting ... link ... 

Like the inscription that should be posted above the doorways of all places of worship ... "if true, this is important".

... and no, I don't think this would be restricted to NVidia cards only but it might be restricted to cards with Mac specific firmware as in the past.


----------



## MACinist (Nov 17, 2003)

Heart said:


> Do you have a link to support this statement?
> Just because its a mobile graphics module doesn't mean its replaceable.


http://www.macsimumnews.com/index.p...d_in_24_inch_imac_are_apparently_upgradeable/

Pretty sure it would only work with nVidia cards. 

Yes Trevor you are correct , Intel stopped supporting onboard graphics like the ATI xpress chipset but we will see if AMD (ati) still plans on making standalone video cards at all. Industry speculation says otherwise. AMD is using ATI's manufacturing expertise and engineering knowledge to advance it's own chipset graphic integration and even eventually putting the GPU on the CPU wafer. The current ATI onboard video chipsets are "made" for AMD cpu's anyways.


----------



## Heart (Jan 16, 2001)

:~ heart$ [/start cynical]
Graphics card in 24-inch iMac is *apparently* upgradeable.

Sorry, I must suspend judgment till I a see a machine for myself, talk to a tech see a takeapart manual and find a place to order the upgraded chip.
[/end cynicism]




.


----------



## mycatsnameis (Mar 3, 2000)

MACinist said:


> http://www.macsimumnews.com/index.p...d_in_24_inch_imac_are_apparently_upgradeable/
> 
> Pretty sure it would only work with nVidia cards.
> 
> Yes Trevor you are correct , Intel stopped supporting onboard graphics like the ATI xpress chipset but we will see if AMD (ati) still plans on making standalone video cards at all. Industry speculation says otherwise. AMD is using ATI's manufacturing expertise and engineering knowledge to advance it's own chipset graphic integration and even eventually putting the GPU on the CPU wafer. The current ATI onboard video chipsets are "made" for AMD cpu's anyways.


Well even if it only worked with NVidia cards it would be a huge advance and tackle the biggest knock against Apple's insistence at only offering an All-in-one computer in the mid-range. I would be twice as likely to consider an iMac if I knew I could upgrade the GPU at some point b/c the quad is overkill for my needs but I don't want to buy a disposible computer ...


----------



## MACinist (Nov 17, 2003)

Heart said:


> :~ heart$ [/start cynical]
> Graphics card in 24-inch iMac is *apparently* upgradeable.
> 
> Sorry, I must suspend judgment till I talk to a see a machine for myself, talk to a tech see a takeapart manual and find a place to order the upgraded chip.
> ...



"APPARENTLY" is the first word I used. Just food for thought. Unverified facts are much more interesting to talk about.


----------



## mycatsnameis (Mar 3, 2000)

MACinist said:


> "APPARENTLY" is the first word I used. Just food for thought. Unverified facts are much more interesting to talk about.


 Absolutely and make no mistake, as soon as I read that article, I ran over here hoping to be the first to post it ...


----------



## Fasting (Jun 15, 2005)

Both Engadget and Ars Technica have reports on this topic. Both seem to suggest that it's not going to be easy and if consumers do get to the GPU then it's probably going to be hard to find a replacement.

Engadget link: 
http://www.engadget.com/2006/09/08/apples-24-inch-imac-features-a-modern-day-mezzanine-slot/

Ars Technica link:
http://arstechnica.com/journals/apple.ars/2006/9/8/5229


----------



## PirateMyke (Jul 14, 2005)

Nvidia and ATI make MXM cards!!! but who cares Nvidea destroys ATI easy..... and when Nvidea releases the new 8000 series sometime soon.. ati will be behind again!!!


----------



## PirateMyke (Jul 14, 2005)

http://www.mxm-upgrade.com/store.html

there you go, some GeForce 6000 & 7000 series... and for you ATI fanboys... some X1300's and X1800's... also i beleve the X1600 is also avalible if you look in the right spot.


----------



## wdejong (Jun 15, 2006)

Yeah, it is quite possible to remove and replace the graphics card.

Now, judging from the service manual, it wouldn't be easy by any means, as you have to remove the whole logic board and heatsink assembly, but it IS possible.

EDIT: And in case you're curious, it's an MXM-II


----------



## Heart (Jan 16, 2001)

So it is possible. That's awsome.

Now to come up with the $600 to $900 Cdn $'s :greedy: 



.


----------

